# Books



## BnB (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the board, but I've rediscovered my account sooo.... I was wondering, am I the only one who can't find any books with BBWs or really anyone that's even even a little fat? There are really not many of them out there especially in romance books. One would think that in a historical time period that there would be more fat girls... any thoughts?


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 15, 2010)

BnB said:


> Hello, I'm new to the board, but I've rediscovered my account sooo.... I was wondering, am I the only one who can't find any books with BBWs or really anyone that's even even a little fat? There are really not many of them out there especially in romance books. One would think that in a historical time period that there would be more fat girls... any thoughts?



I expected to see lots of replies to this thread, so it surprises me that no one has replied.

I think the message suggests a topic for a colloquium in fat studies. Is "fat" something new? Were people aware of size before the modern era? If so, one wants to see some evidence for that awareness. I suspect the reason that it's hard to find books with BBWs is because in those times, it was simply normal to be big.

And are there places one sees evidence of a shift in consciousness or awareness of size? I am sure there must be, if we look between the lines. I recall one example. If you look at Chekhov's play _Uncle Vanya _themodern interpretation of the characters doesn't square with what was written. The two young women in their 20s (Sonya and Helena) are contrasted. Helena is "beautiful", while Sonya is "plain". I recall reading in the stage directions of one edition that Sonya is thin from working the land, while Helena is full-figured, with a body suggesting a soft luxurious life. Modern productions usually re-frame their sizes to conform to 21st century notions of beauty, so that the two productions I have seen of this play make Helena conventionally thin, even though it seems that to Chekhov "thin" meant plain, and beautiful meant "full figured". I wonder what Chekhov's Helena looked like? Possibly a BBW?_ 

Or perhaps i read my own prejudices into the text (being an FA).
_


----------



## StarWitness (Feb 16, 2010)

Might have mentioned this novel before, but it bears repeating...

_Hairstyles of the Damned_ by Joe Meno has a main character, Gretchen, who is a fat girl. And AWESOME. 

The characters are all in high school, so she does get some shit thrown her way (even Brian, the protagonist, is torn between being in love with her and not wanting to take a fat girl to homecoming), but she shows incredible strength of character-- mostly through beating the shit out of people who piss her off, but hey, not a doormat.


----------



## missmiss (Feb 16, 2010)

There is a book I found in the libraries...for the life of me I can't remember whats it is called...something like Hugs and Thighs...but it was part of a mystery series about a bbw detective or something. I'm not big on mystery, so I didn't pick it up, but I wish I would have just so I could think of the name!


----------



## Tau (Feb 17, 2010)

Sherrilyn Kenyon, who used to be one of my favourite romance novelist, wrote a book featuring a fat girl who falls in love with a wolf - not really a were more a shapeshifter. I can't remember the name of the book right now but will ask a friend who still owns a copy. It was the first fat girl romance I'd ever read and I enjoyed it thoroughly


----------



## Jigen (Feb 17, 2010)

When I was 14, I red a book about a young fat girl with low self-esteem, adversed by classmates and relatives, struggling with her body image, but with what could be considered a "happy ending". I won't tell which is it. I don't remember the book's name or the author...  I'm pretty sure it was a woman, though. 
For those who understand Italian, I suggest "Cuore di Ciccia", a children novel by Susanna Tamaro. I ignore if it has been traslated in English.


----------



## BnB (Feb 17, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> I expected to see lots of replies to this thread, so it surprises me that no one has replied.
> 
> I think the message suggests a topic for a colloquium in fat studies. Is "fat" something new? Were people aware of size before the modern era? If so, one wants to see some evidence for that awareness. I suspect the reason that it's hard to find books with BBWs is because in those times, it was simply normal to be big.
> 
> ...




People defiantly were aware of size before 'modern era'. Being fat was considered a good thing. Lillian Russel was considered a beauty and while she wasn't that big she was still around 200 lbs. But, that was around the late 19th century...

I think I read Sherrlyn Kenyon's book too...I was very surprised that she had a plus sized heroine, it's rather uncommon to have a heroine over a size 8/10, and even that is considered 'big'.


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have read a few BBW romances lately... The girls are most likely size 16 or smaller but at least they aren't size 2 not that there is anything wrong with size 2s its just nice to read about girls who are on the ummm, "softer", side getting the guy. I read one called "Too much Temptation by Lori Foster... And then there is "Doctor's Delight" and "Cop's Passion" both part of the "big girls lovin' " series. They are all three done in a sort of Harlequin style dirty romance so if you don't like the rip your clothes off and ravish you kinds of scenes I would skip them, But I like it.  I got them all on amazon for my kindle but if you don't have a kindle you can down load the kindle app for ipad's, iphone's, Mac's, and Pc's and read it on any of those.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Nov 11, 2011)

prettyeyes77 said:


> I have read a few BBW romances lately... The girls are most likely size 16 or smaller but at least they aren't size 2 not that there is anything wrong with size 2s its just nice to read about girls who are on the ummm, "softer", side getting the guy. I read one called "Too much Temptation by Lori Foster... And then there is "Doctor's Delight" and "Cop's Passion" both part of the "big girls lovin' " series. They are all three done in a sort of Harlequin style dirty romance so if you don't like the rip your clothes off and ravish you kinds of scenes I would skip them, But I like it.  I got them all on amazon for my kindle but if you don't have a kindle you can down load the kindle app for ipad's, iphone's, Mac's, and Pc's and read it on any of those.



Have you read Good in Bed by Jennifer Weiner? It's a pretty good book, and is about a size 16 woman. I think it's funny but also very real. It's got the romance, but isn't strictly rip your clothes off kind of sexy 

EDIT: It's also on Kindle for about 6.00 GBP/9.80 USD


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Nov 11, 2011)

idontspeakespn said:


> Have you read Good in Bed by Jennifer Weiner? It's a pretty good book, and is about a size 16 woman. I think it's funny but also very real. It's got the romance, but isn't strictly rip your clothes off kind of sexy
> 
> EDIT: It's also on Kindle for about 6.00 GBP/9.80 USD



No I haven't read it but I will look it up, Thanks...

The books I was talking about I may have misrepresented, I didn't mean that they are all raunchy sex and no substance, they are all nice well written stories with good plots and well defined characters, but I just wanted to through in the warning for those who like to keep their reading, chaste. But the stories have plenty of cheesy girl fantasy sweetness too. :blush:


----------



## Deanna (Nov 12, 2011)

Jigen said:


> When I was 14, I red a book about a young fat girl with low self-esteem, adversed by classmates and relatives, struggling with her body image, but with what could be considered a "happy ending".



Though your description is vague, you could be talking about "She's Come Undone" by Wally Lamb. Weight is a huge theme throughout. It's not fat positive however.

"Fat White Vampire Blues" and the sequel "Bride of the Fat White Vampire" are full of obese characters, and the author Andrew Fox manages to weave his fat fascination into each plot quite well.


----------



## JimBob (Nov 13, 2011)

Achem.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 14, 2011)

I have read a few my fav is bet me by jenny cruise because it also includes the main characters journey to self acceptance as well

I remember one called fat a love story however the lead female did lose weight during the book I can not think of others at present but they are out there


----------



## tinkerbell (Nov 14, 2011)

I love She's Come Undone. 

Anyway, most of Jennifer Wiener's books, if not all of them, have a fat/overweight character in them. Her books are easy, cute chick lit type reading. 

I think thats really all I can think of!


----------



## Tragedie09 (Nov 14, 2011)

sookie from the true blood books is supposed to be like a size 10 isn't she? from what i remeber she was a size 10 or something like that. I know thats not fat but its bigger then a size 4 and bigger than the actress that plays her by ..alot . Its probably a few sizes bigger than most main characters ever get to be


----------

